# Yellow key warning light :(



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Outside now with the GTR and just noticed the yellow Key warning light that remains on (bottom left of cluster). Car still starts and drive fine though. I have this problem before Christmas but I think it went away after changing battery in my key fob. 

I tries putting the key in the hole in the dash but the light wont go awat 

Any idea what's wrong? Hopefully it's ok to drive back home ...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you leave the key in the hole to charge the battery?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Right , this is weird. I sat in the car but instead of starting straight way by depressing brake pedal and button and cycled the button twice (ACC>IGN) and then start. Light seem to have gone away now. 

Could this be a sign of impending problem with transmission lock failure or something trivial?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Do you leave the key in the hole to charge the battery?


I've never used the hole before until today. I did leave it there for 2 minutes or so just now . I've put in battery in fob before Christmas when I first noticed problem but not sure if that battery is brand new. Going to grab new batteries now just to be sure ...


----------



## ossie cossie (Mar 5, 2012)

If you put the key in the hole will it charge the internal fob battery?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmmm how do I know if its charging the battery? Afaik the fob battery is non rechargeable ?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

The fob does not recharge in the hole or anywhere else. I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

My bad got told it charged it aswell.

In that case:
The battery is accessed by removing the mechanical key from the fob then prying apart the two halfs of the fob (replacement battery is a lithium battery CR2032) 


Robbie


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys! I've bought a brand new battery and now everything seems fine. I suspect it was combination of weak battery(keys get pressed in jeans pocket often) and the fact that I might have exit from the car to quickly. This could've caused the car not to read the intelligent key properly. 

After slowly cycling the start button the warning light disappeared. I'm now charging the cars battery as well. 

Got a big scare as I've read this is also similar to another more serious issue... Only difference is that the car will not start at all in that case ...


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Austin said:


> The fob does not recharge in the hole or anywhere else. I hope you get it sorted.


Interesting, my fob battery warning came up after I had stopped putting it in the slot prior to starting up the car. I then went on a long drive with the keyfob in the slot. No battery warning since.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

alex_123_fra said:


> Interesting, my fob battery warning came up after I had stopped putting it in the slot prior to starting up the car. I then went on a long drive with the keyfob in the slot. No battery warning since.


Ooh... Now I'm confused. I've never placed the fob in the slot before. I've also never had this problem until Christmas when I didn't drive GTR for a week...


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

If you've bought new batteries and replaced them in the fob with the warning disappearing, I think you should be fine. 

I couldn't find anything in the owner's manual about the battery charging while the fob is in the slot so you did the right thing. I think mine just somehow found an extra bit of charge from somewhere and will probably go flat any time now. I have spares so will change it.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't quote me on this but I am pretty sure the fob doesn't recharge. The battery (CR2032) is not a rechargable battery. So unless there's some kind of chip within the circuit board I don't see how it could recharge? Still curious why is that slot for though. 

My keyfob is on the same keyring with house + office keys so not really convenient to put it in the slot everytime.

I suspect the light came on because of 2 contributing factors :

1) The car battery is low recently as car was left for 1 week (this is verified by battery conditioner as the voltage read low 12V). Keyfob battery might also be weak as well.
2) I might have somehow came out of the car too quickly thus the car hasn't got enough time to read the key.

I've done some reading and those with the more serious problem of steering wheel locking up seem to have flashing warning instead of a fixed one like mine.

I'm almost done recharging the battery to full and will test again later. Hopefully everything will be ok (fingers crossed)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The slot doesnt charge your keyfob battery.

It is a failsafe option should your battery die so you can pop it in the slot and the car should still start.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> My bad got told it charged it aswell.
> 
> In that case:
> The battery is accessed by removing the mechanical key from the fob then prying apart the two halfs of the fob (replacement battery is a lithium battery CR2032)
> ...


Robbie, steady, you'll be suggesting ways of getting rid of the "wheel clicking noise" soon.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

what slot is this, i've only had the car 2.5 years...............


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

States in the car manual that the car key does not charge whilst in the slot-this is just to allow you to start the car for when the battery in the fob gets low.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

vxrcymru said:


> what slot is this, i've only had the car 2.5 years...............




Knee height left hand side


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Lol....it took me 2 years to realise there was a boot release button inside the car. I kept having to turn off the engine get out and open it when people wanted to get stuff out!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> Lol....it took me 2 years to realise there was a boot release button inside the car. I kept having to turn off the engine get out and open it when people wanted to get stuff out!


lol I've just found the boot release button last weekend when I took the plate bulbs out


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> Lol....it took me 2 years to realise there was a boot release button inside the car. I kept having to turn off the engine get out and open it when people wanted to get stuff out!


WHAT? There is a button?! Where?!?! haha


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Where's the boot release button?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Apparently so!
2012 NISSAN GT-R - Trunk Functions - YouTube

Better have a look at mine, I've never noticed it before and similarly piss and moan about having to open the boot with the key in my pocket


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

With me it was the other way round, I didn't realise that there was an external button LOL


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

What's the best way to prise the fob open without damaging the plastic? I've had the low fob battery warning for a few weeks now.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well car just died today at work  no avoiding the inevitable I guess  Died at work so going to have massive issues recovering it back to the main dealer!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

"Died" as in the battery died or do you think it's the steering lock issue? I hope you get it sorted easily.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Austin said:


> "Died" as in the battery died or do you think it's the steering lock issue? I hope you get it sorted easily.


Steering lock issue. Luckily I have the propoer AA membership and arranged recovery tomorrow. Been given some contact details by ex-service manager of Marshall's Cambridge so will have to call them tomorrow to sort it out...

Apparently there's 2-3 other GTRs currently in with same issue and there's a 3 weeks wait for parts from Japan!

Not a happy bunny...


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Jesus! Not good. This seems to be getting more common. Good luck with getting it sorted.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well heard it's £1500 just for the immobiliser ECU... + VAT and labour we looking at over 3k


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Surely it should be covered by Nissan as it's not an isolated case and I believe there were newer revisions brought out highlighting that there was indeed an issue?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Austin said:


> Surely it should be covered by Nissan as it's not an isolated case and I believe there were newer revisions brought out highlighting that there was indeed an issue?


Well it's out of warranty so this really depends if the dealership is willing to do it on goodwill gesture at a reduced price... Have to find out tomorrow then...

GTR is a great car but unfortunately can get pretty expensive if something goes wrong. I've treated the car well kept service up to date but then you can't avoid a common problem like this 

Apparently this is covered as a recall in USA and Japan but not in EU...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Right...a question. If I can't start the car and can't put car into Neutral how would the car be recovered? In Park I guess all the wheels + steering will be locked? The way I've parked also means it has to be towed from the back somehow as there's a building/walkway where the front faces...

I guess I'm pretty much ****ed?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

I think there is an emergency method to get the gear lever into neutral via a slot or similar. I'm sure it's in the manual.

Regarding out of warranty, I would fight it as there are plenty of other cars that continue to "start" well after 3 years old.

Edit: Page 5-16 of the manual explains the shift lock release. Whether this works with the steering lock issue, I don't know.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> Well heard it's £1500 just for the immobiliser ECU... + VAT and labour we looking at over 3k


**** . That is costly

Have you been in touch with litchfield to see how much they charge?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Austin said:


> I think there is an emergency method to get the gear lever into neutral via a slot or similar. I'm sure it's in the manual.
> 
> Regarding out of warranty, I would fight it as there are plenty of other cars that continue to "start" well after 3 years old.
> 
> Edit: Page 5-16 of the manual explains the shift lock release. Whether this works with the steering lock issue, I don't know.


Thanks. I've found it in the manual and will try tomorrow. I guess the AA should have a dolly for the front wheels...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Sinth said:


> **** . That is costly
> 
> Have you been in touch with litchfield to see how much they charge?


Yeah tell me about it. Been hit hard over Xmas last year and still recovering 

I guess I'll just have to put it on the credit card for now as I need the car fixed (use it daily). Fingers crossed there's some goodwill gesture but I'm not going to put too much hope on that...

Never been in touch with Litchfields yet as that's touch too far for recovery I would think.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

It's a risk to see if Nissan will pay for some portion on goodwill or get it picked up and taken to nearest independent which I reckon may be cheaper. 

Sorry to read this. Can happen to any of us. Hope Nissan do offer to pay at least a portion. 

Is this one for our Nissan rep/contact to take forward for us all?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

misters3 said:


> It's a risk to see if Nissan will pay for some portion on goodwill or get it picked up and taken to nearest independent which I reckon may be cheaper.
> 
> Sorry to read this. Can happen to any of us. Hope Nissan do offer to pay at least a portion.
> 
> Is this one for our Nissan rep/contact to take forward for us all?


Well I've only been given a name but no other contact so can't tell until I actually call them tomorrow...

Apparently steering lock issue only affects MY09/10 as the newer cars are fitted with upgraded part. I just don't understand why this is a recall in US and Japan but not in EU even though they are the same failure with the same part? I guess EU customers are second class compared to home market and USA.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

When i had Aa cover on my M3 they were willing to take the car anywhere to get it fixed. 

Going to be looking at some sort of warranty as mine is also three years old and out of warranty. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

If you can wait maybe worth getting it from the states,a new steering lock is about £500 from there and a easy fit. It will cost you an absolute fortune from here. Did you lose all the ignition lights? Have you a Nissan/cobra tracker?

Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Sorry to hear about this. Hope mine isn't about to suffer the same fate as the low fob battery light has been on for a few weeks now, but no other symptoms.

As for towing from behind, there is a towing eye socket next to the fog lamp. Uses the same hook stored under the passenger floor mat.

IF you do have to end up paying for it, FFS do not use an HPC. As others have said, sourcing the parts yourself and getting an independent to do it will save a fortune and probably get it done sooner.

Problem is where to recover it to whilst determining whether it will be warrantied or not? If HPC says no, recovery to the indie will be at your cost.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Is there a how to when it comes to fitting this part? Will be good to reference to incase any owners experience this problem.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

found it i think

DIY Write Up: Steering Lock Fix - Service & Maintenance - GT-R Life


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

OldBob said:


> Where's the boot release button?


The car has a boot?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Just called up Nissan Cambridge and spoke to a chap called Jake (I think). I was told if the failure is indeed the steering lock it will be 4-6 weeks of back order  Not sure how but he knew my car was out of warranty too and I would have to pay. Spoke about goodwill gesture possibility and he said this will be discussed with Nissan UK.

He never took my details though just said I can just drop it in and someone should sort it? Is it normally like this?

I think I'll call customer services just for piece of mind... pretty distraught and worried at the moment...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Sorry to hear about this. Hope mine isn't about to suffer the same fate as the low fob battery light has been on for a few weeks now, but no other symptoms.
> 
> As for towing from behind, there is a towing eye socket next to the fog lamp. Uses the same hook stored under the passenger floor mat.
> 
> ...


Low battery warning light is fine, it's the yellow intelligent key light that stays on that you have to look out for. 

I don't know where to recover it at the moment so Marshall Cambridge is my best hope. My warranty ran out so its up to dealer for the goodwill ... I will try calling Litchfields to see if they can help..


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

As others have said, Try an independent , the AA may take it to them or at least part way and you can then arrange someone else to take it the rest of the way. 
I was once recovered from Yorkshire to Dorset but the recovery company said they would take me to a garage of my choice so maybe worth asking. 
Good luck and hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking on the internet, some have had temporary success in releasing the lock by moving the steering wheel up/down/in/out whilst pressing the start button. It's worth a try even just to get the car onto the recovery truck. I've seen the part for sale in the States for about $600 and the DIY guide doesn't look too bad so if all else fails it may be a quick option to get you on the road again.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Will64 said:


> As others have said, Try an independent , the AA may take it to them or at least part way and you can then arrange someone else to take it the rest of the way.
> I was once recovered from Yorkshire to Dorset but the recovery company said they would take me to a garage of my choice so maybe worth asking.
> Good luck and hope you get it sorted.


SVM picked up my car from Glasgow. So the picking up shouldn't be an issue. 

I'd suggest giving Nissan UK a call and explaining the situation. Especially the part prices. And ask if they'd help with the price. I'm guessing they won't commit, so next stop is getting it to somewhere that can do the work and may even have the part in stock. . And I'm sure one of the Indy's on here will be more than helpful. 

Best of..

P.s. can believe the attitude of your directors. It's not as if you did it on purpose. I know I would never have that attitude, towards my staff.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well spoke to Stuart and Tim @ Litchfields and they were super helpful and friendly (compared to Marshall Cambridge!) so I've decided to recover my car there instead. Spoke to AA Patrol and will arrange a flat bed to come out later.

While my car is at Litchfields I might get a warranty and maybe also other goodies done


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

misters3 said:


> P.s. can believe the attitude of your directors. It's not as if you did it on purpose. I know I would never have that attitude, towards my staff.


Well the MD is very particular and rules & regulations and company image (also maybe he didn't like me driving the GTR....)

Luckily the car is parked adjacent to the entrance of the carpark so plenty of space to tow onto flatbed from rear..


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> Well spoke to Stuart and Tim @ Litchfields and they were super helpful and friendly (compared to Marshall Cambridge!) so I've decided to recover my car there instead.


You gave them a call then good man! if it's the first time your using them it won't be the last when you visit to collect see there set-up, professional approach and honesty.

They won't push you ever to buy anything either just give sound free advice.

Hope your back on the road soon!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Good news! Whatever else happens, I foresee at least a Stage 2 and big grins in your future...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

EAndy said:


> You gave them a call then good man! if it's the first time your using them it won't be the last when you visit to collect see there set-up, professional approach and honesty.
> 
> They won't push you ever to buy anything either just give sound free advice.
> 
> Hope your back on the road soon!


I've been there once to get Stage 1 done 

Since car is in I am very tempted to get Stage 2 done and maybe ask Litchfields to have a look at the brakes/pads.

I am also very tempted to go for MPSS+wheels but will have to think hard as I've just got new OEM rears 3 months ago...


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> I've been there once to get Stage 1 done
> 
> Since car is in I am very tempted to get Stage 2 done and maybe ask Litchfields to have a look at the brakes/pads.
> 
> I am also very tempted to go for MPSS+wheels but will have to think hard as I've just got new OEM rears 3 months ago...


To be honest i'd skip the tyres if you've just recently had new ones. They'll be good for thousands of miles so no point in getting rid so soon. I'm going to switch to the MPSS but not til i've destoryed the dunlops!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks again for all the helpful advise chaps... certainly more helpful compared to some "mates" I have... :S

Car is on flat bed and on its way to Litchfields. I must say the AA guy was very professional and had all the tools to tow and load car safely.

I think for now I will sort the steering lock out, take a Litchfields warranty and also replace any consumables (battery, pads, discs) if needed.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

BTW i've fired off a PM to Arcam (technical ambassador to Nissan) to see if we can get some answers or at least start some dialogue with Nissan about the ridiculous cost of parts in the UK compared to other areas of the world

It hasn't applied to me personally yet but i'm coming out of warranty soon and i'm not going to be held to ransom by Nissan UK if something does go wrong. Time for some action! :squintdan


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

+10000000 something has to be done. There needs to be a level playing field concerning the price structure of parts.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> BTW i've fired off a PM to Arcam (technical ambassador to Nissan) to see if we can get some answers or at least start some dialogue with Nissan about the ridiculous cost of parts in the UK compared to other areas of the world
> 
> It hasn't applied to me personally yet but i'm coming out of warranty soon and i'm not going to be held to ransom by Nissan UK if something does go wrong. Time for some action! :squintdan


Yes, thats how the boys in the States did it. Started off from a well known forum and then it slowly built up. I'm at work now but pretty sure a quick Google will reveal the thread that started off everything.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice one *****, I can understand fluctuations in prices due to exchange rates, shipping costs around the world etc. But when something is 3 times more expensive and it becomes cheaper for the consumer to bypass the manufacturer all together because they can source the same thing 3000 miles away cheaper and quicker its a joke.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I can't see this having legs. You will waste a lot of time and get nowhere IMO. They will not want to admit they are overvharging otherwise everone who bought some overpriced part in the past will sue them for price fixing.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Good to hear you are getting sorted SW. We have had a rash of these steering lock failures so I suspect as cars are now 3+ years old, a lot more will go.

Does anyone know if the uprated part fitted to the MY11+ cars can be fitted to MY09/10s? It would be a bummer to get this fixed and then have it go again in a couple of years.

Re: Nissan, if this is a known recall/campaign in other countries, I don't understand why the UK is excluded. Perhaps Arcam can at least help with this and try to push back for an extended warranty (similar to the ICE warranty) for MY09/10 owners.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

as5606 said:


> I can't see this having legs. You will waste a lot of time and get nowhere IMO. They will not want to admit they are overvharging otherwise everone who bought some overpriced part in the past will sue them for price fixing.


You're probably right but the more noise people make about it the more Nissan will have to listen and perhaps they might start to bring prices more in line with other areas.



alex_123_fra said:


> Re: Nissan, if this is a known recall/campaign in other countries, I don't understand why the UK is excluded. Perhaps Arcam can at least help with this and try to push back for an extended warranty (similar to the ICE warranty) for MY09/10 owners.


Exactly :thumbsup:

Also i'm in a bad mood and this story just royally f**ks me off.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

alex_123_fra said:


> Does anyone know if the uprated part fitted to the MY11+ cars can be fitted to MY09/10s?


The part isn't age / model specific. If you have it replaced it will be a 'newer' slightly updated part which hopefully won't fail.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Well it's out of warranty so this really depends if the dealership is willing to do it on goodwill gesture at a reduced price... Have to find out tomorrow then...
> 
> GTR is a great car but unfortunately can get pretty expensive if something goes wrong. I've treated the car well kept service up to date but then you can't avoid a common problem like this
> 
> Apparently this is covered as a recall in USA and Japan but not in EU...


Please forward me your registration number via PM and I will see what can be done.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Nissan are still making people wait 3 weeks or more just to get the part.
It is far quicker and cheaper to import from the US.
The steering lock is now at revision E.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Please forward me your registration number via PM and I will see what can be done.


PMed


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

paul__k said:


> Nissan are still making people wait 3 weeks or more just to get the part.
> It is far quicker and cheaper to import from the US.
> The steering lock is now at revision E.


One thing I don't understand is why don't they stock the part if the problem is common? It seems at least 2 other GTRs had same failure recently at my "local" HPC.

I was told it will be at least 6 weeks before parts arrive as they are on "back order".


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Has anybody over here done the steering lock strip, grease and rebuild that was on a NAGTROC thread. It looked pretty simple to do and seemed to work fine, all it involved was taking it apart and using some decent grease on it.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

barry P. said:


> Has anybody over here done the steering lock strip, grease and rebuild that was on a NAGTROC thread. It looked pretty simple to do and seemed to work fine, all it involved was taking it apart and using some decent grease on it.


I think the main reason is because of ECU or solenoid failure and not a mechanical failure. The car won't even recognise my intelligent key any more hence nothing happens when I press the starter button. Strangely the alarm and key fob still works


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

barry P. said:


> Has anybody over here done the steering lock strip, grease and rebuild that was on a NAGTROC thread. It looked pretty simple to do and seemed to work fine, all it involved was taking it apart and using some decent grease on it.


Here's the link to the rebuild instructions which may save people having to buy a new unit.
Steering lock unit rebuild - Interior & Exterior - GT-R Life


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Just so that folks know the facts on these lock failures, an upgraded part for the GT-R steering lock went into factory production on the 15th March 2010 so only MY09/MY59 GT-Rs should be affected by this problem.

Nissan GB are well aware of the delay in getting new locks and are treating the cases on an individual basis providing loan vehicles etc when required plus generous out of warranty repairs.

Please remember that this vehicle is not with a NHPC and no claim had been lodged or approach made to Nissan GB regarding this issue before yesterday, I won't say any more for now but please be aware that Nissan GB are working to get this sorted.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

It was my own decision to bring it to Litchfields due to the fact that my car was broken down at the company car park and I was under pressure to move it thus had minimal time to consider other possible options.

From conversation with the HPC I was worried about the long waiting time for parts and also other factors involving costs. Perhaps I should have rang the customer service number instead of ringing directly to the Service department as I personally felt that the conversation didn't inspire too much confidence compared to when I spoke at the guys down at Litchfields.

However I would like to thank Arcam for being very helpful and acted quickly by forwarding my details to Nissan GB. I should be expecting a call from Nissan GB soon to discuss further and will update when I have more news


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice work Eddie, thanks again.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Just a quick update - I was told Nissan GB would contact me by today but still haven't heard anything


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Just got a call from Nissan Customer Services GB and was told to forward my complete service history to them. A case number has been assigned for my case and contact name, number and email also given. Nissan will progress further with my case after they have received my service history which I will scan and email over later today.

I would like to thank Eddie (Arcam) for acting quickly and putting me in touch with Nissan GB.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Just got a call from Nissan Customer Services GB and was told to forward my complete service history to them. A case number has been assigned for my case and contact name, number and email also given. Nissan will progress further with my case after they have received my service history which I will scan and email over later today.
> 
> I would like to thank Eddie (Arcam) for acting quickly and putting me in touch with Nissan GB.


Glad things are moving along now J, this case in particular will demonstrate the value of a full NHPC service history, glad the GTROC has been of assistance.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

sw20GTS said:


> Just got a call from Nissan Customer Services GB and was told to forward my complete service history to them. A case number has been assigned for my case and contact name, number and email also given. Nissan will progress further with my case after they have received my service history which I will scan and email over later today.
> 
> I would like to thank Eddie (Arcam) for acting quickly and putting me in touch with Nissan GB.


Good Luck dealing with Nissan !!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Thought I'd update this thread  Finally got a call from Nissan GB (Mitesh) and he was very friendly and helpful. I was offered the repair FOC if I recover my car to nearest HPC and might also get a courtesy car. 

However I told them I already had it repaired but Mitesh will try to put in a claim for reimbursement anyway. He will call me next week to get details of how much I've paid exactly for the repair at Litchfields.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Glad things are moving along now J, this case in particular will demonstrate the value of a full NHPC service history, glad the GTROC has been of assistance.


Thanks a lot again for your assistance Eddie  I have no qualms about maintaining full NHPC history but now that my car is out of warranty she will get looked after by Litchfields


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Thanks a lot again for your assistance Eddie  I have no qualms about maintaining full NHPC history but now that my car is out of warranty she will get looked after by Litchfields


No probs Jonathan, glad the GTROC could be of help and you are now sorted


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm currently going through the same process with a claim being dealt with by Mitesh. My car is currently at my 'local' HPC - Colliers Birmingham - and has been diagnosed as having the steering lock fault.

I raised a claim with Nissan customer services on Friday and currently await their advices as to what they will offer towards the cost. My frustration at the moment is that the HPC won't order the part until they know who's paying and they don't know who's paying until Nissan CS decide their position. A stand-off that I can understand from the HPC perspective but it currently leaves me carless as the GT-R is my daily driver.

Arcam - is there anything I can do to speed up the process?

Thanks


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I've kept record of people mentioning faults with this and from December to present just under 9 weeks I know of 16 people with this issue. 

Thats just shy of 2 a week from people on forums and the 3 for example Litchfield have just done. I also know of a few done in November prior to my issue.

So thats 20 in space of 3 months (I know of). I'd say it's a pretty common issue, Nissan recognise the issue hence the recalls abroad I can't understand the stance, delays, lack of recall in the UK for this at all?

At the end of 2010 there was registered on UK roads 355 Premium Edition GT-R's and 978 Black Edition GT-R's roughly then 1,350 GT-Rs. Say 15 GT-R's make 1% what percentage of GT-R's need to have failure rate for any required action to be taken?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

maxkirk said:


> I'm currently going through the same process with a claim being dealt with by Mitesh. My car is currently at my 'local' HPC - Colliers Birmingham - and has been diagnosed as having the steering lock fault.
> 
> I raised a claim with Nissan customer services on Friday and currently await their advices as to what they will offer towards the cost. My frustration at the moment is that the HPC won't order the part until they know who's paying and they don't know who's paying until Nissan CS decide their position. A stand-off that I can understand from the HPC perspective but it currently leaves me carless as the GT-R is my daily driver.
> 
> ...


I am afraid not Max, so long as you have a full NHPC service history I don't expect any issue with Nissan paying for it all, unfortunately the service records are not computerised and so have to be copied and set to Nissan via email/fax, but once they have those docs the decision should be pretty quick.

I am of course assuming this was a UK NHPC supplied car?


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes it was supplied by Hurst HPC in Belfast

I've literally just had a call from Colliers HPC to confirm they're sending the service history over to Mitesh now


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

maxkirk said:


> Yes it was supplied by Hurst HPC in Belfast
> 
> I've literally just had a call from Colliers HPC to confirm they're sending the service history over to Mitesh now


Excellent, I believe you will be sorted now.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Quick update to this thread 

I've finally got my baby back today delivered on back of a truck by Martin! Excellent service and arrived just before I set off to work too.

Also would like to thank Iain and all at Litchfields for the wonderful support and advise. Very reasonable price indeed for the work done.

I've also got a call from Mitesh (Nissan CS) and he will try to see if there's a way to get some compensation on the cost of repair for the steering lock issue.

It's been a few long weeks for me but I am glad to have received assistance from all parties mentioned above which I might not be accessible if I was not a member of this wonderful forum.

P/S: I would really advice people to have a look at their tracker card. The battery in my card was well moldly/dodgy which caused some problems when the new battery was put in.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Great to hear you're back on the road. I'm sure this thread will come in very useful for a lot of us.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

EAndy said:


> I've kept record of people mentioning faults with this and from December to present just under 9 weeks I know of 16 people with this issue.
> 
> Thats just shy of 2 a week from people on forums and the 3 for example Litchfield have just done. I also know of a few done in November prior to my issue.
> 
> ...


This!

Arcam, do you have any comments on it. I have a suspicion we will see many more of the MY09 and 10s with this issue in months/years to come. What criteria do Nissan use to generate a fault recall? Why has the UK been excluded from this?

I think owners would be interested in this info.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

alex_123_fra said:


> This!
> 
> Arcam, do you have any comments on it. I have a suspicion we will see many more of the MY09 and 10s with this issue in months/years to come. What criteria do Nissan use to generate a fault recall? Why has the UK been excluded from this?
> 
> I think owners would be interested in this info.


As I have already stated Nissan will repair the issue FOC on vehicles out of warranty with full NHPC service history, if the server history is not full or non NHPC based that a contribution would be offered.

As others have stated before it comes down to the number of failures vs cost etc and this issue is inconvenient but NOT dangerous, I do not have an office statement on this but am drawing on my extensive motor trade experience, of course things change and policies may change but that is how things stand at this momrnt.


----------



## nickcorke (Aug 19, 2011)

very interesting, my MY10 seems fine at the moment. Could you tell me if its worth removing the existing (before it fails) and relubricating as a fix ?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

nickcorke said:


> very interesting, my MY10 seems fine at the moment. Could you tell me if its worth removing the existing (before it fails) and relubricating as a fix ?


I would say not, depending on your production date it may well be that your vehicle will never be affected and if it is Nissan are paying for it to be done if you have NHPC service history.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

Is there any rationale why NHPC history is required for a full FOC repair? Would like to go the independent route for servicing (because I believe they will look after me and the car better, not for saving £'s - in fact I will really have to go out of my way to do this) and becoming a second class citizen wasn't something I'd weighed up as being an issue. After all, paid the full price for the car in the first place if you see what I mean. That's before even getting into the fact that this particular item is not part of a service, which only adds to my genuine curiosity about their stance on this as it may sway peoples thoughts slightly on servicing unless I am missing something.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Final update as I've just heard from Mitesh @ Nissan CS. Nissan has decided that they couldn't offer any further compensation in my case as my car was not fixed in an approved HPC - which is perfectly understandable and acceptable. I have to say that Nissan Customer GB also responded in a very acceptable timeframe. On the whole it was a very pleasurable experience.

I have full history up until my warranty ran out last September (36 months iirc) and following that I recently had my first 42k service with Litchfields (sounds a bit mental considering my car just hit 26k miles ). In my opinion full HPC history at least up until warranty runs out sounds reasonable enough as Nissan will cover all the costs of repairs plus also arrange for transport during the preiod of repair (if it takes a long time to be repaired).


----------



## nickcorke (Aug 19, 2011)

Could you tell why Nissan would discriminate against customers who decide to use a specialist like Litchfield instead of a NHPC on a part that is supposed to need zero maintenance. After all the reason we use these specialists is because of the appalling sevice on offer from NHPC. My local is Aldershott and the whole experience was pants.


----------



## nickcorke (Aug 19, 2011)

No chance of a full NHPC record after my experience at Aldershot.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

nickcorke said:


> Could you tell why Nissan would discriminate against customers who decide to use a specialist like Litchfield instead of a NHPC on a part that is supposed to need zero maintenance. After all the reason we use these specialists is because of the appalling sevice on offer from NHPC. My local is Aldershott and the whole experience was pants.


I dont think Nissan is trying to discrimainate against anyone. As with any manufacturer offering fixed period warranty on their products it would be logical to enforce certain pre requisites. 

This is just the same as how Litchfields (for example) requires you to pay for an inspection before taking out the warranty 

Also another reason why cars with full manufacturer history (at least until expiry of warranty period) would sell better.

edit: I would document your negative experience and perhaps raise this with Nissan CS if you feel that their level of service is unacceptable. I believe each franchised dealerships have certain standards to maintain when it comes to customer services.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

mag993tt and nickcorke,

I take both of your points onboard, I cannot tell you what Nissan's internal policy is on this but what I would say is in the event of a failure I would strongly advise you to call your preferred NHPC FIRST, Nissan will not pay an independent to carry out the repair and even if you have not had your car serviced at an NHPC because the part is not a service item claims will be looked on very favourably.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Please remove this as posted in error


----------



## nickcorke (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and I live in the hope that my late MY10 does not suffer that fault. Cheers for now.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

Arcam said:


> mag993tt and nickcorke,
> 
> I take both of your points onboard, I cannot tell you what Nissan's internal policy is on this but what I would say is in the event of a failure I would strongly advise you to call your preferred NHPC FIRST, Nissan will not pay an independent to carry out the repair and even if you have not had your car serviced at an NHPC because the part is not a service item claims will be looked on very favourably.


Clear thanks Arcam. It sounds like they would probably do the right thing at the end of the day, provided the car was well looked after within their guidelines and the work was to be carried out by NHPC.

SW20GTS - Differentiating between independent and NHPC service history after the warranty period expires just seemed like a strange stance to take when there can be no such differentiation during the warranty period. I think you are right though from the sound of it that they are just covering themselves in case a vehicle has been kept completely outside maintenance guidelines until the facts are known.


----------



## nickcorke (Aug 19, 2011)

Forgive me one more post. I am not allowed to see any of the pictures until I have 10 posts and this is it !


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

About a month back coming out of gym car would not start with yellow key sign,i had a new battery bought days before in the car replaced but no joy.

Tried moving steering up/down in/out would not start

Looked up fix on nagtroc with philips screwdriver very easly took panel off below steering wheel revealing the silver steering lock,got pliers knocked quite hard a few times on two sides car started. 

Got home put the car in acc position then pulled out the steering lock fuse located next to battery permanently disabling the steering lock

The only reason i have not replaced the steering lock is theres about 3 revised models and all have failed at some point in usa,the 370z have the same problem

Hope this helps ppl out,remember feeling totaly helpless as the car just goes completly dead not a good feeling

Not the best guide in the world but nagtroc has all the images and directions


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> edit: I would document your negative experience and perhaps raise this with Nissan CS if you feel that their level of service is unacceptable. I believe each franchised dealerships have certain standards to maintain when it comes to customer services.


Really? Then either those standards are very low or the dealerships do not follow them.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

ASIF said:


> About a month back coming out of gym car would not start with yellow key sign,i had a new battery bought days before in the car replaced but no joy.
> 
> Tried moving steering up/down in/out would not start
> 
> ...


This is interesting information thanks - I didn't realise the car would work with the steering lock disabled. I know too well that feeling of helplessness...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Karls said:


> Really? Then either those standards are very low or the dealerships do not follow them.


I cannot comment for others but for me I guess I was lucky I get to deal direct with Service Manager who lives around the corner from me. My experience with Marshalls HPC is generally positive.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Asif, thanks for the useful info mate. I too hadn't realised removing the fuse would work. Just had a look on NAGTROC and got that booked marked ; )


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Also maybe not related but i had many warnings of low battery on fob but always worked fine so never bothered changing battery 

but would of changed the battery rightaway in hindsight


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

saucyboy said:


> Asif, thanks for the useful info mate. I too hadn't realised removing the fuse would work. Just had a look on NAGTROC and got that booked marked ; )


Hopefuly you wont have this problem

Important thing to remember is ignition has to be in Acc position which unlocks steering wheel lock mechanism then when steering lock fuse is removed it will permanently stay unlocked


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mine failed last week. Luckily with the lock off so I could get it moved easy enough.

My car is 9 months out of warranty and Nissan UK have picked up the bill. Initially was going to be a contribution, but phoned me today to say they would pay the lot. Lightcliffe Nissan in Halifax hoping to get it back to me on Thursday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Flynn did you have the low battery fob light?

Only asking as mine failed in November 2012 and was replaced December 2012 so 3 months ago.

Gone to car today and got this appearing










Now bearing in mind mine was changed 3 months ago last thing I want is it dying again. The car was driven for a good 2 hours on Sunday, not used Monday and it's now Tuesday so it's not like the battery should fail that quickly in the space of not being used for 1 day.

Worried now as was pain in arse last time it failed.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I did get that for some time, but could have genuinely been a low battery. I didn't change the fob battery till after it had failed.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Ah okay, well moved car near garage today so can put trickle charger to it started it up with my spare key that I've never used and it didn't display light.

If I wasn't rushing I'd have done same with other key in hope it would appear showing that key has a low fob battery. Either way just bought 3 x Duracell batteries the CR2032 so I can change both fob batteries and have a spare, was a bank busting £0.59 a battery! 

Think I'll still change my OEM GT-R battery however as thats never been changed from new was hoping it would hold out till my next Litchfield service late June.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Any of you fellas seen this over on NAGTROC? Relates to a recall notice for the steering lock.

ReCALL NOTICE - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

saucyboy said:


> Any of you fellas seen this over on NAGTROC? Relates to a recall notice for the steering lock.
> 
> ReCALL NOTICE - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life


Indeed. Recall in US. Voluntary recall in JPN. Nothing here yet, but mines getting fixed out of warranty for nowt


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

EAndy said:


> Think I'll still change my OEM GT-R battery however as thats never been changed from new was hoping it would hold out till my next Litchfield service late June.


I've changed mine at Litchfields (was only around 60-70 quid iirc) and the car has been performing fine battery wise (touch wood!) even though I've been driving her less nowadays. Not the same can be said for my Q7 though...

Unless you've had flat battery problems before I think it should be ok to hold on until your next service!


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Any of you fellas seen this over on NAGTROC? Relates to a recall notice for the steering lock.
> 
> ReCALL NOTICE - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life


Just had a look at that Saucy. Probably wishful thinking as I have a MY59, but I reckon Nissan UK may well roll this out here too as how can it apply in other countries but not here on exactly the same car with same parts?!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Glennyboy said:


> Just had a look at that Saucy. Probably wishful thinking as I have a MY59, but I reckon Nissan UK may well roll this out here too as how can it apply in other countries but not here on exactly the same car with same parts?!


Yeah I agree mate. If they do it there they should roll it out here too. Flynn's done well though, getting his done out of warranty. Good work mate


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

EAndy said:


> Flynn did you have the low battery fob light?
> 
> Only asking as mine failed in November 2012 and was replaced December 2012 so 3 months ago.
> 
> ...


I have had this for quite a few weeks now. Had my last service at Middlehurst before the warranty ran out. They changed the battery but the warning came back immediately (ie the next time it was driven). So I am wondering if this a related to the steering lock issue. Fortunately the problem was reported within warranty and I have full Nissan service history. A bit worried that I may be out in the car and get stranded. Any thoughts why the warning will not go away even with a new battery?

Update - John from Middlehurst just called (I sent him an email about this issue) and he said this warning is not related to the steering lock problem (there is another smaller light in the cluster). Chances are it may just be a dud battery. Anyway, the car will go back to MH and they will fix it maybe with a reprogram of the keys? Just like to say very pleased with John and the service I am receiving from MH. I am very lucky that I have 2 excellent HPCs in my area, the other being in Halifax. :thumbsup:


----------



## storm_nige (Aug 17, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Mine failed last week. Luckily with the lock off so I could get it moved easy enough.
> 
> My car is 9 months out of warranty and Nissan UK have picked up the bill. Initially was going to be a contribution, but phoned me today to say they would pay the lot. Lightcliffe Nissan in Halifax hoping to get it back to me on Thursday. Fingers crossed.


Had the same happen, contacted Middlehurst and they explained that a recall is in the pipeline so they offered to do the part for free if I paid the labour however as I have my own garage they just sent me the part and I fitted it


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

storm_nige said:


> Had the same happen, contacted Middlehurst and they explained that a recall is in the pipeline so they offered to do the part for free if I paid the labour however as I have my own garage they just sent me the part and I fitted it


A recall? That's reassuring. Timescale?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

bones said:


> A recall? That's reassuring. Timescale?


I dont think it will come. The problem cars are all nearly out of warranty and ive not yet heard a MY11 have the problem.

I think they will replace them if you make enough noise about it and have had full HPC history


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I've bought an optima yellow top battery not got round to fitting it yet however I did change both my fob batteries and as silly as it sounds the car seems to start like it's angry now.

Months of this starting like an asthmatic cat with a fur-ball in it's throat when I start the car now (fob light has gone) it leaps to life quicker and without the quiet dying noise before it comes to life.

The weather is still the same, the car is being used just as frequent and all I've done is change a fob battery it makes no sense at all...

Is it possible a low fob battery was struggling to send a signal causing an issue previously or is this another GT-R having a mind of it's own? Either way fob light has gone, car starts well and I've an new £140 battery going in when I have a chance.


----------



## peterwbaker (Feb 21, 2012)

Excellent advice - fixed my problem in no time at all without even needing to read the manual! Peter


----------



## speedsingh (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Bud, just make sure you have had the steering lock recall. Usual symptoms are the yellow key light coming on. Hence the recall on all R35s up to MY10. Usual symptom for low battery is you have to go closer and closer to open the car. Yes you will get the battery warning on the dash. Main culprit is the steering lock. Could leave you stranded if it fails


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well what can I say, this problem is back 

Definitely not the steering lock this time as it unlocks and not low battery as I've fully charged it. The car just refuse to start which I suspect is the Tracker/immobiliser playing up.

Spoke with Iain and Dan is coming down on Monday to have a look at the car. Hopefully this is something easy to fix but nevertheless I'm glad I've got the Litchfield's warranty now.

One of the symptoms I did notice is that the alarm keep going off randomly though.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Any water in the passenger footwell?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Any water in the passenger footwell?


Nope. Interior is dry except for my tears...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Have you felt down the passenger footwell? Checked for dampness?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Have you felt down the passenger footwell? Checked for dampness?


I will go check later as just having few beers now... Is this another common fault with MY09s?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

09-10 I think. Main wiring loom goes through there. Heard they can let water in. Your problem sounds electrical. Might be worth a look


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Try disconnecting battery terminals for a few minutes can sometimes work


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> 09-10 I think. Main wiring loom goes through there. Heard they can let water in. Your problem sounds electrical. Might be worth a look


Interesting. It's very dark, wet and cold now so I will have a look at it properly tomorrow.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

ASIF said:


> Try disconnecting battery terminals for a few minutes can sometimes work


Hmm, any explanation why disconnecting battery would work though? I guess this is to reset the electricals?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

It's the old "turn it off and on again"


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> It's the old "turn it off and on again"


Ah, the golden rule of IT 

Might try that tomorrow but might check with Iain first. Wish there's a nice switch somewhere that does this though instead.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

It's not a Ferrari


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm, been Googling and it seems that it could still be the steering lock issue. Steering will unlock but won't communicate with the ECU etc.

Can the steering lock break so soon seeing as I've just replaced it at Litchfields Feb this year?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Did they replace it with the new updated one. Or one from a breaker......or did they repair it? I don't think it'll have been a new one by the sounds of it.....


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Did they replace it with the new updated one. Or one from a breaker......or did they repair it? I don't think it'll have been a new one by the sounds of it.....


Not sure but I think it's a new one? Just emailed Iain to ask. From the price I've paid should be a new one though.

The usual "tick-tock-tick-tock" sound of the Tracker is now not heard so it might be that as well.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

If it's a new one, then you are very unlucky for it to have failed. I'd be looking at the tracker, like you've said.


----------



## R35hunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Steering lock is a recall from nissan. Speak to a gtr dealer to see if outstanding on your car.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

R35hunter said:


> Steering lock is a recall from nissan. Speak to a gtr dealer to see if outstanding on your car.


Read the thread bud.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> If it's a new one, then you are very unlucky for it to have failed. I'd be looking at the tracker, like you've said.


Hopefully it's not the Tracker as personally I rather like the functionality.

Shouldn't be steering lock as this time there's no "steering wheel" icon on the odometer display - just the yellow i-key warning light that comes on and stays on for about 5 seconds after switching off.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

TRACKER....


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> TRACKER....


Any more info on this Jurgen? Is the Tracker known to fail? Anyway I can disable/bypass?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

call your tracker company to turn it off..

they will say they have but trust me - I have seen this happen at my shop so frustrating..

keep at them (one of my customers hassled them for 1 hour then eventually worked)


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> call your tracker company to turn it off..
> 
> they will say they have but trust me - I have seen this happen at my shop so frustrating..
> 
> keep at them (one of my customers hassled them for 1 hour then eventually worked)


Hmm, do you need an active subscription to do this?

Just wondering if Tracker can still immobilise vehicle even though you have no sub.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

sw20GTS said:


> Hmm, do you need an active subscription to do this?
> 
> Just wondering if Tracker can still immobilise vehicle even though you have no sub.


nope my customers had cancelled their subscriptions and one day it stopped working..

happened to 3 of my customers now..


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

worth to try but not sure what number to call lol


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> worth to try but not sure what number to call lol


Try 0161 924 5404


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Well just called Cobra Tracker and they said that there's nothing active so it's nothing to do with them  At least one possibility elimanted though.

I really hope Iain could help when they come out on Monday  Just used my car for a week after getting it back from Litchfields after 2 weeks absence and now it broke again ...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> Well just called Cobra Tracker and they said that there's nothing active so it's nothing to do with them  At least one possibility elimanted though.
> 
> .


My advise would be to call Jurgen. Have another read.



Jm-Imports said:


> call your tracker company to turn it off..
> 
> they will say they have but trust me - I have seen this happen at my shop so frustrating..
> 
> keep at them (one of my customers hassled them for 1 hour then eventually worked)





Jm-Imports said:


> nope my customers had cancelled their subscriptions and one day it stopped working..
> 
> happened to 3 of my customers now..


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> My advise would be to call Jurgen. Have another read.


Yup I've insisted them to check and the lady got very frustrated (Cobra tracker) said it's on her screen that my system is completely deactivated and there's nothing they can do about it if I don't have an active sub.

Tempted to disconnect battery as last resort but am afraid to mess things up more.

Brake pedal is hard now hard all that stomping but same sequence every time now > foot on brake + press start > everything lights up but engine doesn't turn > yellow i-key light comes up after a few and stays on again after switchig off.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

No harm in disconnecting the battery. Worth a try.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> No harm in disconnecting the battery. Worth a try.


Would that not mess with the ECUtek map, gearbox map etc though?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> Would that not mess with the ECUtek map, gearbox map etc though?


No. Not at all. If that was the case we'd all be buggered when it came to changing batteries over.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> No. Not at all. If that was the case we'd all be buggered when it came to changing batteries over.


Well I've changed batteries on my old Jap classics before but modern cars just scares me. The negative terminal looks easier to disconnect though...

I am also tempted to give it more charge just to see if that helps first.


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Take the cover off around the battery panel just a few screws before you remove terminals much easier.

New steering locks have failed also across the pond.

First thing i would do put the car in acc mode pull out the steering lock fuse next to battery clearly displayed to permantly disable steering lock then try to start, if it does not then you can eliminate steering lock as the fault.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

ASIF said:


> First thing i would do put the car in acc mode pull out the steering lock fuse next to battery clearly displayed to permantly disable steering lock then try to start, if it does not then you can eliminate steering lock as the fault.


Interesting - will the car start if the steering lock is disabled?


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

When you put the ignition in acc mode this will disconnect the steering lock and signal the ecu to start the engine something like that,then when you pull the fuse it will stay in that position until you put the fuse back in.


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe try removing terminals from battery first for a reset that might work its a bit easier than getting the fuse out very tight round there.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

ASIF said:


> When you put the ignition in acc mode this will disconnect the steering lock and signal the ecu to start the engine something like that,then when you pull the fuse it will stay in that position until you put the fuse back in.


Yup you are right. The steering lock disengages properly in ACC mode though the car just won't start. Suspect could be steering lock failure anyway as another guy in GTRlife forum has same problem (steering lock unlocks but car won't start).

Again, hopefully this is covered by Litchfields warranty and could be sorted out no fuss on Monday. Just hope it doesn't rain on Monday though ... :bawling:


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Let us know how its sorted on monday hopefuly


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I had that the other day, just the keylight on, changed the remote battery and fully charged the car battery and it started the next day

mine is a JDM so I have one of Litchfield's trackers with a lifetime membership but I've not tested it for a while

taking off the car battery and making sure its fully charged is worth doing as it free

I'm sure this happened a few years back as well, remember mine is way over 5 years old


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

ASIF said:


> Let us know how its sorted on monday hopefuly


Thanks mate. Fingers crossed eh :thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Robbie J said:


> I had that the other day, just the keylight on, changed the remote battery and fully charged the car battery and it started the next day
> 
> mine is a JDM so I have one of Litchfield's trackers with a lifetime membership but I've not tested it for a while
> 
> ...


Changed both Tracker fob and my GTR key fob battery but still no luck.

CTEK is now plugged in hopefully giving it some more charge to see if it makes any different. I actually had the same problem 3 months back but charging the battery over few hours sorted it. Hopefully it's the same this time but I am beginning to think it's the steering lock module - mechanical bit is fine but something is wrong with the electrical bit.

Do apologise for going on and on but it seems that I'm not getting a break from bad news lately, stuff at work and now this... really grinds you down.


----------



## speedsingh (Dec 6, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> Changed both Tracker fob and my GTR key fob battery but still no luck.
> 
> CTEK is now plugged in hopefully giving it some more charge to see if it makes any different. I actually had the same problem 3 months back but charging the battery over few hours sorted it. Hopefully it's the same this time but I am beginning to think it's the steering lock module - mechanical bit is fine but something is wrong with the electrical bit.
> 
> Do apologise for going on and on but it seems that I'm not getting a break from bad news lately, stuff at work and now this... really grinds you down.


Hey bro, the car will still lock and unlock even if the steering lock has failed. Just nothing will happen when you press the start button??


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

speedsingh said:


> Hey bro, the car will still lock and unlock even if the steering lock has failed. Just nothing will happen when you press the start button??


Ah ok, makes sense then. I've emailed Iain to bring along a spare steering lock module just in case. The last time it failed the steering won't even unlock and I get the steering wheel warning on the rev meter display.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> Yup you are right. The steering lock disengages properly in ACC mode though the car just won't start.


Sounds to me like Immobilizer issue from tracker company to be honest. I know you've rang them but like Jurgen has said it's pretty stupid yet common issue. 

When that battery in the tracker runs out I guess it causes havoc.

Every steering lock issue I've known of (my own included) you wouldn't get the steering lock to disengage thats because that failing ECU is what controls the pin to release it. If it is working to release the pin then I doubt it's that I really do.

When the car is in ACC doesr you Sat Nav / Stereo turn on? as again that won't usually work if the steering lock ECU has failed.


----------



## speedsingh (Dec 6, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> Ah ok, makes sense then. I've emailed Iain to bring along a spare steering lock module just in case. The last time it failed the steering won't even unlock and I get the steering wheel warning on the rev meter display.


Yup I must have missed that. If you can get the steering lock to dis engage then the likely hood is that is ok. If the ignition will not come on, then it could still be. If the tracker has failed the ignition can still come on. It only cuts the Key signal. If you have no ignition, you can usually give the steering lock a smack with a hammer and that will sort it temporarily


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

EAndy said:


> Sounds to me like Immobilizer issue from tracker company to be honest. I know you've rang them but like Jurgen has said it's pretty stupid yet common issue.
> 
> When that battery in the tracker runs out I guess it causes havoc.
> 
> ...


Yes, everything turns on except the engine lol 

I rang up Cobra twice and there's nothing I can get them to help out with - no active sub = not interested.

I would've thought the Tracker device takes the power from the car battery?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

speedsingh said:


> Yup I must have missed that. If you can get the steering lock to dis engage then the likely hood is that is ok. If the ignition will not come on, then it could still be. If the tracker has failed the ignition can still come on. It only cuts the Key signal. If you have no ignition, you can usually give the steering lock a smack with a hammer and that will sort it temporarily


Not sure I fancy smacking it with a hammer tbh 

This Tracker thing seems to be causing more problems than helping. Cutting the key signal seems to be a logical explanation. The yellow key warning light comes on 1-2 seconds after I try to start the car. Iain mentioned something about the signal to the starter motor being disrupted.


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello mate and sorry to hear your news. Exactly the same happened to mine only a few days ago. Hadn't used the car for a few weeks but it had been on ctek all that time so battery was fully charged.
I changed the battery in the key fob but still no change. The ignition lock would release, the MFD would come on, I could use say nav and radio etc; everything would work but the engine would not fire up, and I got the yellow key warning light the whole time.
After reading through various threads I located the issue was probably the cobra tracker/immobiliser.
I took my tracker fob, and pointed it towards the direction of the cobra and held down the button for about 30 secs. This sorted the problem somehow and I was then able to start the car and have since with no more yellow key warning light.
Not saying this is the problem with yours but defo sounds like tracker issue and not recognising the fob etc.
Mine clearly happened due to detaching the battery a few weeks before to connect the ctek up permanently resulting in the tracker resetting or something.
Good luck getting it sorted mate.


----------



## R35hunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Smack the steering lock at the bottom of the collar with a hammer a few times to free it off. Then take it to your nearest nhpc for the recall to be done..... Problem solved.


----------



## speedsingh (Dec 6, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> Yes, everything turns on except the engine lol
> 
> I rang up Cobra twice and there's nothing I can get them to help out with - no active sub = not interested.
> 
> I would've thought the Tracker device takes the power from the car battery?


Tracker takes 2 feeds. Battery live and Ignition live. If it has stopped ticking, it may just be one of the two fuses that have blown. You will find them in the passenger kick panel. Usually 5amp. See what you find. If it is fitted to Cobra standard, they will be in a black rubber in line holder.  Worth a look


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

speedsingh said:


> Tracker takes 2 feeds. Battery live and Ignition live. If it has stopped ticking, it may just be one of the two fuses that have blown. You will find them in the passenger kick panel. Usually 5amp. See what you find. If it is fitted to Cobra standard, they will be in a black rubber in line holder.  Worth a look


Ah hah! Iain did mention that he will take a look there lol. I will have a quick nosey to see if this is something easy that I can do.

Well opening the left hand side panel was relatively easy - one plastic nut and pull the panel out  Immediately notice one black sheath with a brown 5A fuse. Fuse looks alright though 

Edit : Pulled fuse out and pressed the Tracker fob to reset and now the car starts!!! Woo hoo! Question though, do I need to take tracker card with me if sub not active?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

;-)


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Iain said he is coming down tomorrow anyway to have a good look at the wiring and check if Cobra unit needs replacement. Props to Litchfields and definitely worth taking out the warranty on older cars!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> Props to Litchfields!!!!!


Jurgen said it was the tracker??



Jm-Imports said:


> TRACKER....


Also 



Props to Jurgen if you ask me?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Can also confirm Jurgen is correct. Had this problem until I called cobra. Its a sales thing to get you to ring up I think.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Jurgen said it was the tracker??


Ah yes, I was meaning to say it was nice of Litchfields to offer coming down even after the issue is fixed!

Thanks to Jurgen too of course for pointing out that it could be the Tracker.

Be interesting to see whats the diagnosis tomorrow - a bit pants if Cobra unit tends to fail after only 3+ years.

edit: FLYNN, I totally missed your post about calling Jurgen! My bad...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

GTR RGT said:


> Can also confirm Jurgen is correct. Had this problem until I called cobra. Its a sales thing to get you to ring up I think.


Tried calling Cobra twice and tried my best to get them to sort but stance is no active subscription = won't help. They've advised me to take car back to Nissan. 

What I suspect is that the voltage dropped a bit low during colder times and the Tracker needs to be reset.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Good too know. Hopefully others will read this when encountering problems.

Bet youre glad its sorted 
.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Good to know. Hopefully others will read this when encountering problems.
> 
> Bet your glad its sorted


Yeah definitely relieved mate! I've learned something new today 

Still, a bit scary that if the Tracker unit fails the whole car will be immobilised... will wait for diagnosis tomorrow to see if the unit is failing.


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Yeah definitely relieved mate! I've learned something new today
> 
> Still, a bit scary that if the Tracker unit fails the whole car will be immobilised... will wait for diagnosis tomorrow to see if the unit is failing.


So what was the diagnosis? And what was the solution?


----------

